

Google X - InfinityX0
http://parislemon.com/post/12781086035/x

======
metachris
This post really doesn't add much to the NYT article
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3233201>).

~~~
oldstrangers
It allows MG to reference himself, so that has to be worth something. /s

~~~
bl4k
It is purely a "I knew about this story, just so you know" pissing contest
between tech 'journalists'.

------
kloncks
The fact that Google's spokeswoman is forced to justify a project like this as
critical to the Google DNA is very sad.

------
lowglow
I'd kill for a chance to work on something amazing and have it financed by one
of the wealthiest companies on the planet.

------
benmmurphy
sounds a bit like a modern bell labs

~~~
i386
Sounds like we know not a lot about what they are doing there. For all we
know? Foosball.

~~~
ard0r
AI foosball.

